# Whistle sit vs. Treading water



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't explain but have noticed that.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

most of the tie he just stops and turns to face me while treading. I haven't had any issue but in the beginning if he did just slow down and be sideways I'd blow my whistle again with a nick. just like a land whistle he got the point and now treads while facing me.


----------

